# Selling Furniture in Tokyo!



## listerd

Hi we moved to Tokyo but due to the insane work hours people do here we got fed up and are moving elsewhere.

Anyways - leaving that rant aside - we bought lots of furniture, fridges etc all stuff that is hardly used.

Can we sell this on? Anyone know of the best way to sell sofas, tables, desks, fridges, tables etc?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

listerd said:


> Hi we moved to Tokyo but due to the insane work hours people do here we got fed up and are moving elsewhere.
> 
> Anyways - leaving that rant aside - we bought lots of furniture, fridges etc all stuff that is hardly used.
> 
> Can we sell this on? Anyone know of the best way to sell sofas, tables, desks, fridges, tables etc?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi 

I suggest you try gumtree or somewhere like that... to advertise on here you must be a premium member.
good luck on your sale and your next move

Maiden


----------



## listerd

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I suggest you try gumtree or somewhere like that... to advertise on here you must be a premium member.
> good luck on your sale and your next move
> 
> Maiden


Yeah thanks - the post wasnt meant as spam to sell the stuff just advice like gumtree or maybe a local tokyo gumtree type of company anyone knows of?

Thanks!


----------



## larabell

listerd said:


> Can we sell this on? Anyone know of the best way to sell sofas, tables, desks, fridges, tables etc?


Check out Metropolis Magazine. It started as Tokyo Classified, offering free classified ads for individuals and kinda graduated into an artsy glossy rag but they still do the classified ads -- both in print and online. A lot of English-speaking residents read the ads and you'll often find someone leaving the country and offering a laundry-list of used furniture and other goods.


----------



## pasturesnew

listerd said:


> Hi we moved to Tokyo but due to the insane work hours people do here we got fed up and are moving elsewhere.
> 
> Anyways - leaving that rant aside - we bought lots of furniture, fridges etc all stuff that is hardly used.
> 
> Can we sell this on? Anyone know of the best way to sell sofas, tables, desks, fridges, tables etc?
> 
> Thanks!


hi, sorry it didnt work out....we have just arrived , well 3 weeks ago and will be moving somewhere more permanent in the next 2 weeks, we are in the Akasaka area, Id be interested to know what you have for sale , cost etc. perhaps you could drop me an email to this throw away account...
[email protected]

Thanks !


----------

